
Microsoft at MWC Barcelona: Introducing Microsoft HoloLens 2 - myinnerbanjo
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2019/02/24/microsoft-at-mwc-barcelona-introducing-microsoft-hololens-2/
======
MikusR
Spec sheet [https://3er1viui9wo30pkxh1v2nh4w-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://3er1viui9wo30pkxh1v2nh4w-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/prod/2019/02/Fact-Sheet_HoloLens2.pdf)

------
myinnerbanjo
Deeper look into business applications:
[https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/hololens-2/](https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/hololens-2/)

